# What I found on a new job



## zippie2223 (May 3, 2007)

I have been lurking for a while. This is my first post, I though you guys would get a kick out of this.
























This is in the electrical shop at the plant I started working last Tuesday. The rest of the plant is in worst shape!!!

(check out the sign)

These panel were 10' under water after Katrina. they are still in uses


----------



## zippie2223 (May 3, 2007)

A couple more photos


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just LOVE that sign! Glad to see they are taking safety so seriously!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh, my! Not much else I can say. All that equpiment is pretty much trash.


----------



## hbsparky (Mar 9, 2007)

You aren't suppose to go to the scrap yard to buy your equipment!

and so much for clearance.


----------



## mcsparky (May 14, 2007)

that looks very similar to some wiring in rural OK. These guys don't even have the excuse of a hurricane!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I may have seen worse, but not by much.


----------



## C N ROBERTS ELECTRIC (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like my house !


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

hey when did you take pics of my garage. :nuke:


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

I volunteered in Buras, LA after Katrina for two weeks. You NOLA electricians are a special breed. I mean that in a good way. I don't see how anything in that city work:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

There has got to be a positive side to those bad pictures ?

Ok so it makes it easier when you want to add more circuits to that panel and it does keep the internals cooler than if a front cover was on :thumbup:

Some people just don't give a damn as long as it works ! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Regards

Chris


----------



## zippie2223 (May 3, 2007)

I quit that Plant soon after these pics were taking:whistling2:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

new orleans is a difficult place to be an electrician - but you dont have to replace the cabinet according to nema - but you do have to replace the wire and the buss and it has to be approved by the manufacturer ( which i dont belive any do )..... our work is inspected again thank god


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 3, 2007)

Nolabama, I don't understand why you say that new orleans is a difficult place to be an electrician. Your pictures of probably of a plant that is old and had a lot of add-ons to meet demands through the years. You can go anywhere in this country and find similar scenes. All that equipment will be torn out and replaced with new equip. All electrical installs are subject and encouraged to inspections. Did you come to help or bitch?


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Oh, my! Not much else I can say. All that equpiment is pretty much trash.


Marc, you're a knowledgeable guy, I went to inspect a new house today and to make a long story short, I'll have to go back to reinspect, but the meter/disconnect was definitely used. It had breaker spaces that were labeled from another job. Don't really know how to go about this but can't find anything in the code about it, or I'm just looking in the wrong place. The logical thinking would be that if it were a danger because of being worn, etc. that it wouldn't be allowed. Any thoughts?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

sguinn said:


> Marc, you're a knowledgeable guy, I went to inspect a new house today and to make a long story short, I'll have to go back to reinspect, but the meter/disconnect was definitely used. It had breaker spaces that were labeled from another job. Don't really know how to go about this but can't find anything in the code about it, or I'm just looking in the wrong place. The logical thinking would be that if it were a danger because of being worn, etc. that it wouldn't be allowed. Any thoughts?


How old/worn was it?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

sguinn said:


> Marc, you're a knowledgeable guy, I went to inspect a new house today and to make a long story short, I'll have to go back to reinspect, but the meter/disconnect was definitely used. It had breaker spaces that were labeled from another job. Don't really know how to go about this but can't find anything in the code about it, or I'm just looking in the wrong place. The logical thinking would be that if it were a danger because of being worn, etc. that it wouldn't be allowed. Any thoughts?


If nothing else I would talk to the builder about it. That's just plain crap for workmanship. But maybe the EC talked to the builder about it and they agreed on a discounted price. Either way, I think you should mention it to the builder weather it's code or not. 

But even though the labels were used did it all still look like it is in "like new" condition or did it look like it was several months/a year old?


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> If nothing else I would talk to the builder about it. That's just plain crap for workmanship. But maybe the EC talked to the builder about it and they agreed on a discounted price. Either way, I think you should mention it to the builder weather it's code or not.
> 
> But even though the labels were used did it all still look like it is in "like new" condition or did it look like it was several months/a year old?


Probably a couple of years old, lugs and everything looked ok, but still, to me if it was a new house......I mean I wouldn't want a new car with "slightly used" parts. Didn't know if it would be the right thing to do by mentioning it to the GC. I'm still burning the green off my EI outer coating. Learning more everyday though, endeavouring to persevere.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

zippie2223 said:


> A couple more photos


Sorry,I don't see any damage from flood.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Sguinn, talk to some another inspector you know and ask what they think.


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Sguinn, talk to some another inspector you know and ask what they think.


Gil, that's one of the reasons I posted here, the only other inspectors are in neighboring counties, I have called and introduced myself though. Tried to set up some sort of meet and greet dinner but you know how that goes sometimes, everyone's either too busy or too busy.


----------

